# Trailer is lettered.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our sign guy came by yesterday and slapped this on. The trailer, 10 yard signs and the Dakota (A month or 2 ago) for $1,500.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

They look nice Dave...and Carly.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking good, Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

that's what you want - simple and to the point. 

EXCELLENT


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> that's what you want - simple and to the point.
> 
> EXCELLENT


really, un like the clown truck look of some other painter here( at least used to be here)


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Your website url is coming soon, right?
You need to fit that in there somehow.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice work Dave


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great! I just figured out what C&D stands for. Duh.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Looks great! I just figured out what C&D stands for. Duh.


Good. It wasn't just me then


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Makes me want to buy a trailer. Nice.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We may be buying a 10' enclosed, for the price the guy wants for it its one of those hard to pass deals.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Looks great! I just figured out what C&D stands for. Duh.



Carly and Dave? I never put it together before either.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

damon t said:


> carly and dave? I never put it together before either.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> View attachment 62962


From here on out, I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that minus the uniform, this is what you actually look like.


----------

